
Engineering data we show our CEO every week - davetwichell
https://linearb.io/blog/two-data-points-the-vp-of-engineering-should-show-the-ceo-every-week/
======
riskymagemerge
This is interesting. Thanks for sharing. By the way, when is the new feature
going to be delivered?? :-)

------
riskymagemerge
Do you guys measure cycle time from Jira tasks?

~~~
notarapper
No, the data is measured through the source control (git). Jira tasks often
suffer from poor hygiene since developers are tasked to update it manually, an
we devs don't like manual stuff ;)

